# [CLOSED to new players] 1st Edition AD&D in the World of Greyhawk



## Hella_Tellah (Mar 13, 2022)

*Game System:* AD&D 1st Edition
*Game Time:* Tuesday, 8pm-11pm Tokyo time (9pm-12pm Brisbane, 12pm-3am Auckland, 11am-2pm London)
*Platform:* Foundry + Discord
*Players:* 4-5
*Style of Play:* Classic modules in an open sandbox world
*Pay-for-play?:* Absolutely not, the very idea is insulting

Are you feeling nostalgic for the 80s? Are you interested in playing through some of the classic modules of early D&D? Do you love a game that challenges the players more than their character sheet?

I’m starting up a brand new 1st Edition AD&D campaign, set in Gary Gygax’s World of Greyhawk. It’s a hybrid sandbox-module game, plopping you down in a world littered with classic modules like Keep on the Borderlands, The Temple of Elemental Evil, and Against the Giants. We’ll use Discord along with my own custom system on Foundry, programmed to incorporate all of the AD&D rule set. Enjoy an old-school game with 2022 aesthetics!






We’ll play online from 8-11pm Tokyo time* every Tuesday, starting with a session zero on March 22nd, and then moving into module B2: Keep on the Borderlands. I’m looking to recruit friendly, fun players who love to roleplay, work together, and overcome tough challenges. If that’s you, then take a look at the campaign handout and hit the link below to fill in the application:


AD&D Game Application

*That's 9pm-12pm Brisbane, 12pm-3am Auckland, 11am-2pm GMT, 7am-10am EST, 4am-7am PST


----------

